# Kostenfallen: Verbraucherschutz geht gegen Anbieter vor



## sascha (21 Dezember 2006)

Ob kostenloser SMS-Versand, Warenproben, Führerscheintests oder Ahnenforschung: Immer mehr Themen werden von dubiosen Anbietern dazu missbraucht, Verbraucher im Internet in teure Verträge zu locken. Die Masche: Die Anbieter verstecken die Preise einfach im Kleingedruckten oder in den AGB – und fordern das Geld von ihren Opfern dann mit harschen Drohungen ein. Doch jetzt schlägt der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) zurück. Mittlerweile laufen rund 20 Verfahren gegen Anbieter, teilweise sind sogar schon Klagen erhoben. Betroffen sind laut vzbv unter anderem VitaActive, Xentria - jetzt Internet Service AG -, Schmidtlein GbR, Theana Ltd., Genealogie Ltd. und Mobile Premium Credits Ltd.

Anette Marienberg, zuständig für die Rechtsdurchsetzung im vzbv, berichtet im Interview mit Dialerschutz.de, warum die Verbraucherschützer die Angebote für wettbewerbswidrig halten, und warum dubiose Anbieter bald auch im Ausland nicht mehr sicher vor rechtlichen Schritten sind.

Zum vollständigen Interview bei Dialerschutz.de


----------



## technofreak (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kostenfallen: Verbraucherschutz geht gegen Anbieter vor*

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/9/0,1872,4360137,00.html


> Wer sich bei solchen Internetseiten anmeldet bzw. dessen Adressdaten für eine Registrierung missbraucht werden, bekommt sehr schnell Post. Nicht nur als E-Mail, sondern als Schreiben von Inkasso-Büros oder Rechtsanwälten wird der Druck auf die Empfänger dieser Rechnungen erhöht - bis zur Schmerzgrenze, an der eine nicht geringe Zahl der Betroffenen zahlt.
> Darauf spekulieren die Anbieter,* denn nach Kenntnis der Verbraucherzentralen ist es bisher in keinem Fall zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid im Falle eines solchen Internet-Angebots gekommen.* Diesem müsste man sofort widersprechen und dann eine Verbraucherberatungsstelle aufsuchen.
> Auf einen solchen Fall wartet M.  S.  von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern gespannt: Damit ergäbe sich endlich eine Gelegenheit, die Berechtigung oder vielmehr die Nicht-Berechtigung der Forderungen gerichtlich überprüfen zu lassen. Denn ein durch einen Mahnbescheid in Gang gesetztes Gerichtsverfahren könnte der Betroffene und mit ihm eine Verbraucherzentrale fortführen.


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kostenfallen: Verbraucherschutz geht gegen Anbieter vor*

http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2007/02/14/zdf-unterricht-fuer-abo-und-vertragsopfer/


			
				augsblog.de schrieb:
			
		

> ZDF-Unterricht für Abo- und Vertragsopfer
> Nette Idee: Das ZDF hat eine kleine Unterrichtsstunde online gestellt, in der
> Fragen rund um Abo- und Vertragsfallen beantwortet werden. Diese Fragen
> lauten zum Beispiel “Auf vielen Internetseiten werden die Preise sehr klein und
> ...


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kostenfallen: Verbraucherschutz geht gegen Anbieter vor*



sascha schrieb:


> Die Masche: Die Anbieter verstecken die Preise einfach im Kleingedruckten oder in den AGB – ]


Der Beweis dafür, dass es diese Täuschung über die Kostenpfllichtigkeit ist, die die User 
in die Kostenfalle lockt, kann in der Vergangenheit beispielhaft erbracht
 werden. Mit genau demselben Trick  arbeitete die Dialerabzocke. Nachdem die 
Preisangabe durch die BNetzA zwingend vorgeschrieben wurde, war von heute auf 
morgen der Alptraum  vorbei.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35149
leider fühlt sich niemand dafür zuständig, auch für diese Seiten entsprechend
deutlich lesbare Preisangaben  vorzuschreiben. 
Hier nochmal der Hinweis wie die Verbraucherzentralen die Vorgehensweise sehen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40010


----------

